# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá xác 2 con Tapping Brother TC-211

## maycncmini

Đấu giá thanh lý xác 2 con khoan taro Brother TC-211
Giá khởi điểm 20,000,000vnđ/2con
Thời hạn đấu giá đến 20h ngày 20/09/2016
Người thắng là người có giá lớn hơn người thứ 2 ít nhất 1,000

Sau thời gian đấu giá mà vẫn chưa có ai rước em nó đi Cơ khí UY Hân sẽ lên điện servo DC chạy Mach3 để gia công một số chi tiết nhỏ

Thông tin chi tiết về máy các bác hỏi google còn hình ảnh và thông tin hiện tại của em nó bên dưới nhé

Máy đã bị gỡ bỏ hết phần điện và mâm thay dao tất cả còn lại như nguyên bản

----------


## Duccdt06

bác cho ít thông tin về tình trạng máy ,điện đóm,moto, vit me,băng trượt ....

----------


## thuyên1982

em mở hàng 20.500.000đ

----------


## phuocviet346

Giá 20.501.000 đ

----------


## truongkiet

làm phát 20.502.000

----------


## maycncmini

Máy đã có chủ rồi nhé, cám ơn mọi người quan tâm

----------


## phuocviet346

Chưa hết giờ đấu mà chủ thớt rút rồi haaa, chỉ bấy nhiêu thôi là có thể đánh giá mức độ uy tín

----------


## thuyên1982

tào lao không ah

----------


## Nam CNC

ADMIN ới !!!! vào xử lí đi nè.

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## inhainha

Mía. Làm trò khỉ gì vậy????

----------


## thuhanoi

B     è       o            :Big Grin:

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy ngon quá . Làm 1 phát 50 chai.keke

----------


## ducduy9104

Máy to phà cố luôn mà bác chủ cho mấy tấm hình chụp cái váy nó không thì sao biết đường mà mua  :EEK!:

----------


## truongkiet

bà ve chai vô cân rồi mua gì mà mua nữa

----------


## solero

Topic này thuộc chuyên mục chém gió à?  :Mad:

----------


## garynguyen

Trẻ con! tự hạ thấp uy tín của mình

----------


## CNC PRO

Mua, bán, đấu giá là quyền tụ do của mỗi thành viên khi quyết định tham gia.
Tức bạn *maycncmini* có quyền tự quyết định có đưa sản phẩm của mình lên phiên đấu giá hay không. Tuy nhiên, đấu giá khác với việc mua bán thông thường ở chổ.. không thể tùy tiện muốn bán thì bán, muốn mua thì mua vì quyết định của một người sẽ ảnh hưởng nhiều người.
Là người đưa sản phẩm lên đấu giá, là người đặt ra quy định cho phiên đấu giá. Nhưng bạn cũng chính là người vi phạm quy định do chính mình đặt ra. Hành động của bạn gây ảnh hưởng đến các thành viên khác.

*Nay cảnh cáo maycncmini. Treo thành viên 02 tuần.*

----------

phuocviet346, writewin, zinken2

----------

